

Ad expert: Google’s Super Bowl spot was a live traffic test - dnewcome
http://venturebeat.com/2010/02/08/google-super-bowl-ad/

======
_delirium
Don't they have something close to this data already, by virtue of controlling
the most popular search engine? They can already observe the search-traffic
spikes for various brands and products from Super Bowl ads that they _didn't_
pay for.

It's possible they got some new data out of it, but my guess is that it really
was just an ad purchased for the reason ads usually are purchased, in this
case partly to counter Bing's ad campaign.

------
wglb
This is an interesting approach: _. “What better way to learn the true
potential of the world’s most expensive slot than to buy it.”_

